# Bridge rubble Flounder



## finfinder44 (Dec 16, 2007)

We headed out the P'cola pass around 0800 this past Sat and ran to some public numbers my fishing buddy GONU has loaded on his GPS. Our first stop was on the I-10bridge rubble pile where we wereusing live fingermullet for baitand it paid off big times for me. I caught the biggest flounder I've ever caught in my life...it measured 24.5 inches and weighted right in at 8.5 lbs...this flounder and a short white trout were the only 2 fish that went into the box for the day. But that's ok, it wasenough to feed my wife and I the following day.

The weather was just absolutely perfect for a day on the water. We ended up running out tothe Mighty O and caught a bunch of short AJ's along w/ a mess of extinct (you guessed it) Red Snapper. We considered this a practice round. Randy you should of been there brother!!!

Tight-lines everyone, <{{{{{>{

Finfinder 44


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn nice flounder!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

That's one hell of doormat!:bowdown


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Flatty!!!


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

:bowdown


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

:clap Right on!! thats probably the biggest flattie i've ever seen.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

man.....what a catch!!!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

That was some kind of fun TJ, her's some more of the days :takephoto.





































































:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report !!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap Were did you guys catch the finger mullet ??

scott


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice flounder :hungry We stopped at the bridge rubble on the way in Saturday and after 3 drops hooked 3 red snapper then moved on. Perfect day to be out there though,good job.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats looks and soundds like a great day :clap:clap:clap


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

thats a NICE flounder, great job:clap


----------

